# Reliable USB hub with max cable length for desktop computer



## sling-shot (Apr 9, 2015)

I am looking for a reliable USB hub with at least 1 meter cable length for my desktop computer as the front USB ports have rusted away and it is very annoying to reach the back ports.

I have tried various local options including iBall products which either fail to recognise my devices immediately (very local/chinese ones) or fail after sometime (iBall piano or some such)

To date I have had a very good experience with a small rectangular Belkin hub which I use with the laptop.

So I would like to get a product from Belkin if possible but the cable length is really an issue.


----------



## saswat23 (Apr 9, 2015)

Connect it to an USB extension cable.


----------



## sling-shot (Apr 9, 2015)

The USB extension cables I got were faulty. They work (probably) for a month or so and then fail intermittently. This lead to a lot of data corruption.


----------



## saswat23 (Apr 10, 2015)

Try a branded extension cable this one: Bandridge BCL4302 Blue USB Extension Cable USB-A M - USB-A F 2 m USB Cable - Bandridge : Flipkart.com


----------

